# Are You Ever Too Old For Your First Dog? Advice Needed



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

Hello
She may be the perfect foster parent for a rescue or your local shelter. As a rescuer, we are being over extended with senior dogs. Seniors are harder to place as everyone wants a 'young dog'. A senior dog is generally house trained and past chewing and puppy behaviors. They love to sit on laps and keep warm in the sun. Some require minimal outsides. You can have a lot of life left in a senior dog and on average, many have a lot of exuberance and love for life. Your friend could 'try out' some dogs and if one suits her, then it might be a good match!
*Our local shelter considers a 5 year old dog a senior! That's quite young, in my opinion, and a little poodle may live to be 15 - 18+ years old! 
It has been my experience that the senior dogs are really a lot of fun and are ready to just love you. The rescue I help has an excellent 'record' with placing the seniors and it's so rewarding to see them go to good homes.
ALSO, seniors generally have dirty teeth or need a basic dental/sometimes teeth extraction and minimal vaccinations and are good to go! It's the dentals that really wipe out the rescue and shelters funds! Your friend, with her resources could really help with this! 

Good luck and I hope this helps!


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

I think a smaller breed would be better for an older person, less strength to pull... 

do you have anything like this in your area? 

Senior dogs 4 seniors


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

If you were in the UK I would point you to a rescue here that specialises in older dogs, and I think that would be the way to go closer to home. A dog that has lived with an elderly person - perhaps someone who has been taken into care - might be ideal, and would adapt easily to a similar kind of home. I agree that a puppy, or a dog with behavioural issues, or a bouncy young adolescent could all prove disasters. If the woman's children are supporting her decision I think you need to get agreement from them that they will take responsibility for the dog's care if their mother becomes unable to cope - ensuring the dog gets sufficient exercise etc while it lives with her, and that it is given an excellent home elsewhere if that should be necessary.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks, I love the ideal of her fostering a older dog. I think she would like that as well. I also loved the site for placing older dogs with older people, that is another great ideal.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Oh yes an older dog! Our MSPCA had an elderly black toy poodle come in whose owner had sadly passed, and she was rehomed with an elderly lady who had recently lost her old dog! It was this old lady bringing in her old lady here at work that set me off wanting a poodle again. They're so happy together and I often see them out and about taking each other for walks. Think the tpoo is about 13 now and a few sight issues but still sprightly - as is the owner!

Win/win


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

sounds like you've found a perfect answer for your friend Carley's Mom. Best world for both a senior dog and a senior lady!


----------



## Searcher (Aug 7, 2009)

My concerns would be that she has never had a dog before and her reaction to the cost. My 90 year old aunt adopted an older dog after dog but she has had dogs all her life. 

Does she know how to take care of a dog? Will she be willing to pay the vet & other costs? Will she spend time with the dog every day? When would she get the dog, before or after her trip? Just make sure she is very aware of what having a dog involves. And yes, I think if she is up for the challenge that a senior dog is the way to go with decisions written down with what happens if she can no longer care for the dog properly.


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

Searcher said:


> My concerns would be that she has never had a dog before and her reaction to the cost. My 90 year old aunt adopted an older dog after dog but she has had dogs all her life.
> 
> Does she know how to take care of a dog? *Will she be willing to pay the vet & other costs? *Will she spend time with the dog every day? When would she get the dog, before or after her trip? Just make sure she is very aware of what having a dog involves. And yes, I think if she is up for the challenge that a senior dog is the way to go with decisions written down with what happens if she can no longer care for the dog properly.


That's where fostering is a good idea, the charity pays for vet's bills but she can take care of the dog and give/get all that doggy love and cuddles.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh WOW! I Think it would be a great idea for her to volunteer to foster senior dogs, that way she can see if a dog is truly what she wants.............she might prefer a cat... who knows?


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I agree foster is the way to go. I will check into rescues. Older dogs are hard to place, so maybe it will work out for both. 

I can't imagine living to be 80 and never knowing the love of a dog... it's so sad. We will have a long talk before anything is done with both her and her daughter. The daughter will have to be willing to take the dog if that time comes. She will have to understand that I will not be taking it.


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

With fostering....... if anything happened to the old lady, the charity would take the dog back (at least that's how it works here) ..... I don't think the daughter needs to be forced to take a dog if she is not able to properly look after it... 

Like this for example: 
http://www.paws.org/seniors-for-seniors.html



> If you become unable to take care of your new dog or cat, due to long-term hospitalization or stay in a nursing facility, you or a family member may return the animal to PAWS.


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

Senior dogs ROCK! We just found out that Sunny is 8, rather than 7 (I checked his paperwork; born 1/24/2006) - woo hoo!! :whoo: Since toy poodles tend to live a good, long life, I know we still have many good years left together. :in-love:

I'm not nearly as old as the lady who wants her first dog, but I do dearly love mature dogs! They're past the potty training, chewing, boistrous-acting stage, and often make wonderful companions.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Yes, I think adult foster poodle is the way to go! The new owner won't have to put up with puppy "I HAVE to go for a run" ness, and if it doesn't work out the foster agency can take the poodle back.
I have a bit of apprehension that she has never had a dog...at 80! But, she may be swayed, so we want to give her the opportunity. She must understand that a mature dog has baggage, just like a mature human does....I think she is in for a delightful surprise! Be sure to tell her about Poodle Forum, so we can help her adjust...!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

fostering a senior sounds like an excellent idea. given this woman's inexperience and her home filled with many beloved objects, however, i think she needs to be prepared to maybe pack up/secure/put out of reach the most precious to her before bringing a dog into her home. senior dog or not, it will still be a dog in a new environment, unaware of what is and isn't touchable in new surroundings and likely to do at least a bit of exploring. 

i think this is part of what we mean when we speak of setting the dog up to succeed - and in this case, the foster parent as well.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Honestly, my uncle is about the same age. He adopted a dog 2 years ago, and wound up rehoming him. It was just too much for him. My uncle is active and travels, etc. had dogs all his life... But at that age it was too much for him. Much to my chagrin, he got a cat and is very happy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I bought my mom a miniature schnauzer when she was 73ish, she is now 79 and that dog keeps her going! She walks her multiple times a day and knows everyone in the neighborhood because of the dog. Her neighbors watch out for her which makes me feel better. Just last weekend mom had the stomach flu and the neighbors came by and walked Miley for her. If something happens to mom, I get the dog...yikes!

My mom has had dogs all her life, and if after this one I told her if she wants another, it has to be a poodle because chances are I will inherit the dog, and I only want poodles! lol...she was fine with that! (Mom has a great sense of humor)


----------



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

Wild Kitten said:


> With fostering....... if anything happened to the old lady, the charity would take the dog back (at least that's how it works here) .....
> 
> That is how rescue and our local shelter works as well. When you adopt a dog from either place you sign a contract that the dog will be safe in the adopters home OR back into the rescue's care. That is rescue's job, to keep dogs OUT of danger.


----------



## Poodlelvr (Mar 13, 2010)

I decided that Belle, now age 6 will be my last puppy. My boy Beau is 9. I think I will be able to take good care of them for the rest of their lifetimes. I will soon be 70--Yikes! I have provided for them in my will. If at a more advanced age, I am find myself without a dog, but am still able to care for one, I will seek out a senior poodle. I think senior dogs for senior people is a great idea.


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Senior Health*

Carley's Mom---great post! My Spoo and I visit a 91-year old Poodle Lover named Frances at an Assisted Living Residence. Frances used to own a beautiful Hillside home packed with expensive glass collectables gathered from around-the-world from her numerous travel adventures. For decades, Frances shared her beautiful home with four Poodles: 2 Toys and 2 Minis. No matter how wealthy Frances is or how many "Pretties" she possesses---nothing can compare to the love that she feels for her beloved Poodle Friends. 

At the present time, Frances can no longer physically care for an animal---but she misses her Poodles dearly! She thinks that my Spoo is way-too large [and I say nothing! ha ha] :shut-mouth: 

I would not let the fact of affluence or collectables determine if a person is too old for their first pet! Poodles and other pets provide numerous benefits for mental and physical and emotional health! Health Benefits of Pets for Seniors - Right at Home HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I came into this post late but I agree, great idea to foster. Also if she comes across a little love, she can apply to adopt. My parents in law had little dogs until the day they died, they said it brought life into their home


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

As long as I can walk, I will have a dog. But I have had dogs my whole life. 

Starting at 80 is a different story. I was not meaning to make it sound like I would be forcing the daughter to take the dog if my friend finds that she can no longer care for it, I meant I was not going to get involved with a dog and then find out that it was taken to the pound on her way out of town...

It is hard for me to get involved with a dog and then walk away. I will know this dog. I get so emotional about dogs, much more so than with people... I am a strange one. lol


----------



## Tiffany (Feb 13, 2014)

Id recommend a senior Maltese, I live in Florida and that's what everyone has down here. There a little happy but for the most part they just lie around there owners, I see old couples at the dog park it's so cute.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Responsible and Caring One*



Carley's Mom said:


> As long as I can walk, I will have a dog. But I have had dogs my whole life.
> 
> Starting at 80 is a different story. I was not meaning to make it sound like I would be forcing the daughter to take the dog if my friend finds that she can no longer care for it, I meant I was not going to get involved with a dog and then find out that it was taken to the pound on her way out of town...
> 
> It is hard for me to get involved with a dog and then walk away. I will know this dog. I get so emotional about dogs, much more so than with people... I am a strange one. lol


Carley's Mom:

You are a Responsible and Caring "one."
I really like the idea of Foster and I am a true believer that "You Can Teach an Old Dog [Human] New Tricks!"  Attitude is everything! If 60 is the new 40---then is 80 the new 60? HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

No Carly's Mom you are NOT a "strange one". I too get more emotional about dogs than people. After all, for the most part people can communicate their wants and needs, the dogs depend on us for everything and give so much love in return. its so sad when people say "oh they are just dogs" with little thought to their emotional needs! I am with you.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Maybe she'd do better with an adult cat? It wouldn't require to be walked or entertained, might be happy just to lie on her lap and purr.


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

Carley's Mom said:


> As long as I can walk, I will have a dog. But I have had dogs my whole life.
> 
> Starting at 80 is a different story. I was not meaning to make it sound like I would be forcing the daughter to take the dog if my friend finds that she can no longer care for it, I meant I was not going to get involved with a dog and then find out that it was taken to the pound on her way out of town...
> 
> It is hard for me to get involved with a dog and then walk away. I will know this dog. I get so emotional about dogs, much more so than with people... I am a strange one. lol


Sorry.......... I probably chose my words a little wrong there.... but what I meant is that if the old lady fosters a dog from a charity, noone needs to feel responsible for the dog because if it turns out that she can not cope with it, the charity will have it back... 

I understand how you feel, I would feel responsible for the dog too if I arrange for someone to take it in. It's natural, not strange at all 

I think now it's just a matter of finding the charity that does this in your area and see what they think about placing a dog with this lady. 
Maybe to start out, if she is still as active as you say, she can start helping them out a little, walk the dogs and learn about them a bit then they will have no problem giving her one of the dogs


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

I had an 84 year old man adopt one of my retired adult toy poodle YEARS ago... the dog is now 11 years old, and the man is still alive, mobile and quite well  
I think something small, like a toy poodle, might be a good fit- mostly too little to knock stuff over, not terribly active, and doesn't shed. 
They're also small enough that if they pull on leash it won't have her falling over and breaking a hip or something. 

The man I sent my boy to live with had been turned down TWICE already by one breeder and a rescue. He does have a wife that lives with him, BUT has kept in contact with me regularly, lets me know when he goes on vacation (if anything happens to them while my dog is with the pet sitter). If anything happens, the dog comes back to me.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Shamrockmommy said:


> I had an 84 year old man adopt one of my retired adult toy poodle YEARS ago... the dog is now 11 years old, and the man is still alive, mobile and quite well
> I think something small, like a toy poodle, might be a good fit- mostly too little to knock stuff over, not terribly active, and doesn't shed.
> They're also small enough that if they pull on leash it won't have her falling over and breaking a hip or something.
> 
> The man I sent my boy to live with had been turned down TWICE already by one breeder and a rescue. He does have a wife that lives with him, BUT has kept in contact with me regularly, lets me know when he goes on vacation (if anything happens to them while my dog is with the pet sitter). If anything happens, the dog comes back to me.


I forgot to say in my other comment that having a plan of what to do with our dogs and livestock is important for all of us, if we got hurt or died. I willed Maddy to my sister because if she went to someone who just thinks she's pretty....yikes! She needs a true animal lover and a person who is committed to training.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Shamrockmommy said:


> I had an 84 year old man adopt one of my retired adult toy poodle YEARS ago... the dog is now 11 years old, and the man is still alive, mobile and quite well
> I think something small, like a toy poodle, might be a good fit- mostly too little to knock stuff over, *not terribly active, *and doesn't shed.
> They're also small enough that if they pull on leash it won't have her falling over and breaking a hip or something.
> 
> The man I sent my boy to live with had been turned down TWICE already by one breeder and a rescue. He does have a wife that lives with him, BUT has kept in contact with me regularly, lets me know when he goes on vacation (if anything happens to them while my dog is with the pet sitter). If anything happens, the dog comes back to me.


You haven't met Matisse. He's like a Border Collie on crack. :trytofly:Busy as a bee. :willyjust a tad of an exaggeration, but still...) But I know they do vary, as I have another one 180 degrees the opposite. I have heard Maltese are very nice, laid back dogs.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I sent an email to a rescue and I told them about my friend and suggested she might like a shih tuz, maltese , or a mini poodle. I will let you guys know how it goes. Thanks


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> You haven't met Matisse. He's like a Border Collie on crack. :trytofly:Busy as a bee. :willyjust a tad of an exaggeration, but still...) But I know they do vary, as I have another one 180 degrees the opposite. I have heard Maltese are very nice, laid back dogs.


Maltese are terriers.... they do have the terrier temperament  Stubborn and love to chase.... especially when young, Of course when they get older they do calm down.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

My first puppy was a Maltese and he was the most laid back little guy. He did love to get dirty !!! But he was easy, easy, easy. I would never even consider a puppy for my friend. It would need to be at least 5 years old, would prefer even older.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I've not heard a single word... I want to support rescues, but every time I try to deal with them, I get disappointed.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

have you tried googling something like seniors for seniors or senior dogs for seniors to see if there is an organization in your area? usually if there is one on line the process for applying to participate is much clearer.


----------



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

Hi
DON"T GIVE UP! It's been such a short amt of time! Remember that rescues are staffed by volunteers and many have jobs or volunteer at certain hours. I say this out of respect and experience! The rescue I assist is retired and this is what she does, rescues dogs. She is on every phone call immediately. This is a rarity, I have found. WE have discussed this many times that some rescues do NOT get back with people and their inquiries. She strives to get right back to people and she remembers when a dog is not a good match and maybe another dog comes in that may work out better.

That being said, KEEP calling as 'the squeaky wheel gets the most attention!' It's possible that they know of your request and are waiting on a dog to come in. Be open for their experience, maybe just ask for a senior dog and not box yourself in with a Poodle, Maltese, etc. 
Many rescues do not take seniors, as I have mentioned, they are harder to place. Everyone wants a young dog, but it's the seniors who take a longer time to find a home. If I might suggest, contact your local shelter and ask for the kennel supervisor or rescue coordinator. Explain what you are looking for. Maybe he/she has a rescue in mind who may be able to help. You would also be opening yourself/your friend to the shelter to foster a senior. 
Personally, I have volunteered for our local shelter for 3 years now. I will only take poodles because we have allergies here. In 3 years I've fostered exactly 1 toy poodle. I had to find other ways to volunteer to keep in involved. I have groomed some dogs for them that were Bichons, poodle mixes, several poodles. They don't call me every time and I don't expect them to. I have taken on ownership of the 'happy tails' bulletin board and change it monthly. It has opened my eyes to shelter practices and all of the good that they do. Maybe your retired friend would enjoy that kind of companionship and being around the dogs! I started to volunteer for rabies/microchip clinics and now they call me to help. I really enjoy the day! 

LASTLY, have you looked into Petfinder.com? This is an online site that will show you dogs available in your area, or the kind of dogs that you are requesting. 
Another resource is RESCUEME.org. This is listing of dogs that are available in your area. They have a lot of private 'give ups' and rescues also list dogs there. I have not had much experience with them. The rescue I assist did get a toy poodle from them and it was a very, very good experience. 

Please don't give up! There is a dog in your friend's future and several ways to help her with this effort! Good luck!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

just came across this, which includes listings by state of organizations across the us:

The Senior Dogs Project


----------



## Cailin77 (Jul 21, 2012)

Just my 2 cents... But I think a poodle or Maltese would be tough for a 1st time, elderly dog owner. My 4yo mpoo is high energy, and has been known to jump on the kitchen table if I'm not home or otherwise distracted (he ate 1/2 a loaf of bread once when I was in the shower). An hour long walk does nothing to tire him, nor does 45 minutes off leash at the beach or playing ball at the park- he could go all day! I also think their grooming needs would be very difficult in her situation. Perhaps a pug, or similar mellow breed, would be a better fit?


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

She only wants a dog that does not shed. Our local pound just picked up this beautiful white mini. I know he belongs to someone and I just shared his picture on fb. I hope he finds his way back home, but I will ask about him, if he doesn't. But I think he looks too young as well. I need a dog at least 5 or 6. I am going to contact another rescue that only has small breeds. We are not in a hurry and I want to make sure we make a good match. Thanks for all the advice!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I FOUND THE "DOG". He is 8 years old, housebroken and paper trained. His elderly female owner recently passed away. He is still lively and healthy. We go meet him tomorrow. My friend is very excited. The photo was taken yesterday. Isn't he cute !


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

True serendipity! So hoping it works out for all, got our fingers and paws crossed here!:clover:


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Keeping fingers crossed....


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Ohmygosh, yes, he's cute! Hope it all works out!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Ooooh!! Can't wait to hear how the visit goes!! Fingers crossed here too


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

cute indeed! paws crossed for you, your friend and the dog!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

OH MY! He is cute! Hope the meet & greet goes well!!!!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Sounds perfect - I hope it works out for both of them.


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

He's such a cutie! Hope they will be a good match  

What breed is he? He looks like a bichon to me on that pic... but I'm not sure.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I did not even ask what breed he is. I think he looks like a Poodle/Maltese or Poodle/Shih tuz. 

I went shopping yesterday... I got him a crate, bed, collar with tag info, brush, leash, food, a stake and lead to put in the yard (thought she might want to hook him up to run around while she sits outside) ... I so much want this to work. 

My friend said she did not sleep last night, she is afraid and worried. I understand. I hope it works , they both need each other.

I will let you guys know how it goes, fingers crossed...


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I just got this... said someone was packed and ready to travel.


----------



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

Hi
what an exciting development! A picture ahead of time! He looks relaxed and ready to go! Can't wait to read what transpires! HOpe you can take pictures of hte new couple!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Things went well, she was very happy with Chipper. I was very happy to know that she has a neighbor next door with a dog and she was very excited as well. They were making plans ... so sweet.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

What a happy, feel good story!! "Chipper" couldn't be a more perfect name, it describes how everyone seems to feel. Best of luck to your friend and her new furever love.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

She was telling him here that he may get a new name. She is not crazy about chipper.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

If it doesn't work out, I already know of another good home that wants him... he was a lucky little guy. I feel good about it. I think it will work out. Ms. C is a smart, kind woman. She can gets this stuff figured out. He was sitting on the sofa with her as I let myself out.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Just glad she has a dog, the name doesn't really matter. What does is how wonderful and thorough you've been in making her dream come true, and ensuring the dog has a good home no matter what! Good on you!


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

He's such a cutie! Hope it all works out and they get used to each other quick.... got to be hard on both of them, he is her first dog and he just lost his bellowed person.... lot of adjusting to do for both. 

Wish them both the best and can't wait to read an update on how it's all going.




Carley's Mom said:


> She was telling him here that he may get a new name. She is not crazy about chipper.


To be honest, I would rename him too  

I always rename every single dog I get, especially if they are rescues or "second hand"


----------



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

Carley's Mom said:


> She was telling him here that he may get a new name.
> 
> Hi
> Your pictures bring tears to my eyes. Such a sweet soft face and the dogwhomaygetanewname is looking so calm. It reminds me of the times foster dogs have meet their new owners. Many times it's an instant connection. Rescue dogs KNOW that they are in a safe place, they have a 6th sense about it all. The rescue and I have talked about this many times and have compared notes.
> ...


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

you did good, carley's mom. there's a special place in heaven...


----------



## Poodlelvr (Mar 13, 2010)

I love happy endings, and I think this is one. Human and dog look very happy. I think you have managed to make a fine match. It would be great if your friend joined the forum and let everyone know how things are going.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I called Ms. C and she is in love ! She said he did not make a sound lastnight, but she heard him awake around 7 and took him out , he peed, she was going to bring him back in, but he pulled on the leash and she let him lead and he pooped. She could not believe that he could let her know these things. " Bo" is following her every step and when she sits down he is on her lap. She said she would never be getting any work done now...lol She said, " I know you are going to think I am a silly, old woman, but he already LOVES me." Made me want to cry... I thanked her for giving a dog in need a home and she told me she was on the receiving end. She also said her daughter told her that her granddaughter told her to tell grandma, not to give that dog to anyone if she decided she did not want it, cause she did. The daughter told her, to late, I already have dibs. She then told me that she would have to be careful what she ate when they come to visit... they just might try to kill her. lol


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Doing the happy dance hearing about this love-at-first sight the first night! *Yay!*:dancing2: (So glad she has a "Bo friend" now.)


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

Awww I love to hear how they are getting on! 

So she named him "Bo"..... cute name


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

That is so good to hear! And wonderful that she is already learning to communicate with him, and understand him. Wishing them many happy years together, and hoping that you will keep us posted about Bo's progress.


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

fjm said:


> That is so good to hear! And wonderful that she is already learning to communicate with him, and understand him. Wishing them many happy years together, *and hoping that you will keep us posted about Bo's progress.*


With loads of pictures


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Actually made me tear up!! What a wonderful, wonderful story!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

to repeat myself, you did good, carley's mom. and thanks for letting us know how it's going. i'm for any victory for us old folks!


----------



## Nora O (Sep 27, 2013)

This is one of the sweetest posts I have ever read. I'm so happy for your friend and Bo. And you are a wonderful friend.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

A happy ending - how wonderful for them both!


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

An older dog and would have to have some idea of who would take care of it if anything happened to her. I've seen so many "kids" get Mom a dog, very active puppy, often one that needs grooming that Mom can't afford, and then they refuse to let Mom bring it on visits which just adds on another expense. But, if she is fussy about things, how about a cat? Low maintenance, companionship if it is a neutered male, and much easier than a dog.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh that _is_ a happy story. You did a great thing to help make it happen. It's so nice to see an elderly person who's lost so much and is lonely have something like this happen. The little dog will feel right at home I bet. Really neat.


----------



## Nelsipete (Mar 17, 2014)

I do not think 80 is too old to adopt an adult dog. My husband is 80, I'm 74, and Mindy is 6. We've had her 4 years. My husband walks her twice daily (we have no yard) - with at least two other quickie "opportunities" to urinate. I foresee his being physically able to do this for quite a while. As to never having had a dog before...I always considered myself a cat person, but now that we have a dog...she's my "baby." In my lap much of the time. Good wishes to the new mommie and to Bo.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

hasn't anyone seen those ads on tv about 80 being the new 40? or was it 30? anyway, kind of looking forward to it!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Gosh, I got teary eyed reading this whole thread, too! Carley's Mom it is a WONDERFUL thing that you have done and you are the best friend ever! Love all the photos of little Bo and hope we get future updates! What a really great story...so happy for ALL of you! And I love his new name!


----------



## Feelingdoc (Feb 18, 2014)

My elderly neighbor has had 4 aging golden's she's gotten from the pound (in the ten years I've lived here). She has plenty of money so has well vetted the dogs. They walk twice a day in a slow but sure gate and when Wisconsin winters keeps her in she has a dog walker. She is an inspiration.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I went by and visited the happy couple this afternoon. I took my little 4 year old grandson with me. Bo was so excited to see him, he wagged all over the place and jumped up on him... I was not expecting him to like children and had warned Tate, but I was wrong. He loved him. 

Ms. C told me he pee peed in the house, right after she had just taken him outside... I was so glad that I had told her in advance he might do that even if he is housebroken. She did not seem too upset, but she did say she can't keep him if it continues. I don't think that it will. 

She has a covered deck and had a man there adding screen to it so he could not fall out, it's high, I don't think he would jump down, but he could , so she is not taking any chances. 

He cried some last night, but not too bad. He wants to sleep with her and she was willing to give it a try, but he kept licking her in the face. So she put him in a chair by the bed, he kept getting in her bed, so she put his bed in the bathroom and closed the door. He finally settled down and went to sleep.

He is so tiny, but he jumped up on her kitchen counter !!!! I did not know what to say to that one... Fingers crossed she won't give up on him before he has time to get this all figured out. He is keeping her on her toes that is for sure.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Do you think she might be willing to read some books/articles about bringing a new adult dog into her home, to help her better understand what to expect during Bo's transition? If so, I would be happy to scout some out and "gift" them to her. resent: Meanwhile, maybe get her some belly bands.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh dear! Hope she has patience, I so want this to be a truly happy ending!

When I read this post I thought of my neighbor who is 84(we have adjoining patios) and although she would love to get a dog, hesitates, not because she has no dog experience, but because she's never home! She off 'galivanting' all the time!Hahaha! I offered to dog sit if she changes her mind.......


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Great ideals, yes, I think she would read anything I could get to her. I used to have a belly band, I will see if she would like to try it. Thanks!!


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Dog Sit*



MollyMuiMa said:


> Oh dear! Hope she has patience, I so want this to be a truly happy ending!
> 
> When I read this post I thought of my neighbor who is 84(we have adjoining patios) and although she would love to get a dog, hesitates, not because she has no dog experience, but because she's never home! She off 'galivanting' all the time!Hahaha! I offered to dog sit if she changes her mind.......


Molly---that is such a kind offer! :angel2: I suspect that Princess Molly will have a frequent dog playmate soon. HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Patricia McConnell's Love Knows no Age Limit would seem an appropriate start. And I think a belly band while he is settling in is an excellent idea. It sounds as if you are giving her just the support and advice that she needs - I do hope that it all works out for them.


----------



## Cailin77 (Jul 21, 2012)

Carley's Mom said:


> He is so tiny, but he jumped up on her kitchen counter !!!! I did not know what to say to that one... Fingers crossed she won't give up on him before he has time to get this all figured out. He is keeping her on her toes that is for sure.


Brody has been known to jump on my kitchen table... Even if there are no chairs around it! Scolding helps a bit, but I found that the key was to not leave anything worth stealing! Usually, he was looking for my work bag, where I used to keep crackers, granola bars and other snacks. Once I put away the snacks riffling through my bag lost its appeal. Obviously, it won't work for every dog (my childhood dog liked going through bags just to see what was in them), but it's worth a try!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

So, I have been a bit afraid to call Ms. C. I have been worried about hearing any bad news... So today, I called. She told me she don't know why it took her 80 years to get a dog ! She loved him more than anything and he loved her. She said she wished her late husband could see the pair of them, oh how he would laugh... He has been a perfect angel since I last talked to her. He is now going out without the leash to potty and coming right back inside when he is finished. She tells me he loves music and wondered if he might like a T.V. on the floor...lol He has made a doggie friend, they inspected one another's penis....lol She had me cracking up. Love her!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

Hello
So glad to hear about the happy couple! THIS is what rescue is all about!
Keep us informed...it's hard to write with tears standing in my eyes!


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

Oh this is great! I was getting a bit worried after your last post....... glad they worked through their "teething" problems 

I didn't have anything useful to say like Chagall's mom and some of the others, but I was hoping that things would work out, so I'm glad they did. 

Hope to hear many more sweet stories about this lovely pair, and to see some more pics too.


----------



## Poodlelvr (Mar 13, 2010)

YES!! I am so happy to read this. All the best to Mrs. C and her new best friend.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Just been catching up on this thread, and so pleased to hear that things are going so well !!! 

Long may it continue


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Hooray, what a great story. I had training clients (now moved to Florida) who adopted a 3 year old chi/terrier mix that they adopted through a program called seniors for seniors or something like that. They matched older shelter dogs with older couples. The pairing was perfect. The dog was 3 years old and lacked confidence, really needed a quiet home. The couple has no children or grandchildren around so a house that needed a little bright spot.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Just called to check in on our happy couple. They are doing great!!! Ms. C said I had 1000 jewels waiting for my crown in heaven for finding her the perfect roommate. We made plans for lunch later in the week, I will take a few photos...


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Thank you for the update! I think about them often and have wondered how they are doing.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Such good news! It is always difficult to know whether you are doing the right thing, with the worry that there are so many things that can go wrong homing a dog, but when the results are as happy as for this little dog and her new human it must be the best feeling in the world!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh Carley's Mom! Doesn't what you accomplished make you just want to do a 'Happy Dance'? You should!!!! 
Thank You for the wonderful update!!!!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Yay! So pleased to read such a wonderful update :biggrin:


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

What a great story with a very happy ending -- or I should say beginning!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That's such great news. I hope you will post again with a pic after you have lunch.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

What a great story!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Carley's Mom -- sorry, I missed this thread somehow. So glad things worked out! Brought a little tear to my eye, too! So glad they found each other.


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

Oh that's great! I can't wait to see new photos of the happy couple


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Carley's Mom said:


> Just called to check in on our happy couple. They are doing great!!! Ms. C said I had 1000 jewels waiting for my crown in heaven for finding her the perfect roommate. * We made plans for lunch later in the week*, * I will take a few photos*...


That's a lunch I wish I could invite myself too, but I'll settle for pictures! :camera:Enjoy your visit, and please tell her she's made a WHOLE lot of people_ real _happy with her furever love story. I adore a fairytale ending! :love2: Good for you for making it possible.:adore:


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

What a wonderful ending for them both. Love that it. Worked out! Thanks Carley's Mom!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh! That is just wonderful to hear the enrichment your friend and her new dog will get from one another. It sounds perfect. It has to be very satisfying that you played a major part in hooking them up. The rest of their lives will be full of joy and there's nothing better. Such a good outcome it was.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I had lunch with Ms. C. somehow, it just did not feel right to take her picture... but anyway, Bo was so cute, his hair has grown some and I gave him a little mini groom. She has already canceled two trips , she said her back was bothering her... but she told me the true reason. LOL

She said that neighbors were teasing her about how many walks Bo gets everyday. She said, " he enjoys them". I told her he would add years to her life with the extra walking and laughing.

She took him to have his teeth cleaned and said, "Lawd, I missed him so much ! The house was dead without him."

I think it has been confirmed... Bo has a Furever Home.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks for that great update. I am so glad you were able to put Mrs. C and Bo together.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

mrs. c was so right to say you have earned a thousand jewels for your crown. such an "all's right with the world" feeling!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I forgot to tell you guys this, but at the entrance of her condo complex there is a little landscaped area. She put in two benches so they could sit and relax for awhile before walking back home. It was so pretty, I had no ideal that she had done it, but the gardener in me noticed it right away. She said lots of her friends were using them and it gave her and Bo people to visit with.

Also, she liked the grooming I did on Bo. It did not take any time, but she asked me if I would groom for food...LOL She will continue to buy me lunch if I bring my little grooming kit whenever I visit. LOL She is so funny... So, I groom for food. LOL


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Please ask her if you may take a photo of the two of them on one of the benches to share with us. Tell her how much we hoped things would work out well, and how happy we would be to see them together...


----------



## Starwolf (Jun 9, 2014)

*Where are you located?*



Carley's Mom said:


> I have a 80 year old friend that has never had a dog wanting me to find her one... She is lonely, her children live in another state and she lost her husband 2 years ago. She is taking one last trip to Europe this fall and then she tells me she is ready for a dog... She has lots of $$$ , but she was floored when I told her that Carley cost me $800 and was almost 7 years old. She thought that was insane... She has lots of nice things and would be very upset if they became damaged in any way. She is active and in very good health, she is a very loving and kind person. I am just so unsure. I think should she become ill and no longer able to care for the dog her family would expect me to take it. I can't have another dog with Stella ! Her kids are all very happy that she wants a dog they are encouraging it, but I still feel that it would fall to me if that time ever comes. What breed do you think would work ? I think an older , trained dog is the way to go, but they are not easy to find... Advice Needed ! Thanks


I wonder where you are located? I would suggest an older trained and calm dog. Mini Poodle probably. Or some other small to medium one!


----------



## Chells_Aura (Dec 7, 2012)

That's what I was thinking.... My siamese is super smart and dog-like... he walks on a leash, comes when called and plays fetch! But is a lot less maintenance than Chell!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

If you read the whole thread, Carly's mom was able to find the perfect dog for her friend. They are living happily together and all is well!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I went and had lunch with Ms. C and Bo yesterday. As you guys know, I groom for food...LOL They were both doing great. He is loving his new home and she is so crazy over him. He has settled in and no more jumping on the counter or peeing in the floor has happened. Her daughter was there visiting as well and she kept thanking me for the gift I had given their family. She said she would never have been brave enough to get her mom a dog and she is so glad her mom had the wisdom to ask me to find her a dog. He is PERFECT. I Took this photo with my phone, it is not very good, but I wanted to share it anyway.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That is wonderful to see! Thanks for the update.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think her face says it all - proud, happy, relaxed, and full of love!


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

What a wonderful story...you are so thoughtful to share this saga with us, and much more, to have played matchmaker so brilliantly! Thank you for the follow up.


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

PoodleFoster said:


> Hello
> She may be the perfect foster parent for a rescue or your local shelter. As a rescuer, we are being over extended with senior dogs. Seniors are harder to place as everyone wants a 'young dog'. A senior dog is generally house trained and past chewing and puppy behaviors. They love to sit on laps and keep warm in the sun. Some require minimal outsides. You can have a lot of life left in a senior dog and on average, many have a lot of exuberance and love for life. Your friend could 'try out' some dogs and if one suits her, then it might be a good match!
> *Our local shelter considers a 5 year old dog a senior! That's quite young, in my opinion, and a little poodle may live to be 15 - 18+ years old!
> It has been my experience that the senior dogs are really a lot of fun and are ready to just love you. The rescue I help has an excellent 'record' with placing the seniors and it's so rewarding to see them go to good homes.
> ...


I totally agree. An older dog knows the ropes and is usually housetrained. I would look for a dog 10 years or older for her in the 7 to 10 pound range so they are easy to pick up. A lot of small dogs at this age are still very healthy and active and waiting for a home. In fact, my 11year old is becoming more playful and confident now that she is blind.


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

Carley's Mom said:


> She was telling him here that he may get a new name. She is not crazy about chipper.


What a cute picture and she sure does not look like she is in her 80s!


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

Carley's Mom said:


> I went and had lunch with Ms. C and Bo yesterday. As you guys know, I groom for food...LOL They were both doing great. He is loving his new home and she is so crazy over him. He has settled in and no more jumping on the counter or peeing in the floor has happened. Her daughter was there visiting as well and she kept thanking me for the gift I had given their family. She said she would never have been brave enough to get her mom a dog and she is so glad her mom had the wisdom to ask me to find her a dog. He is PERFECT. I Took this photo with my phone, it is not very good, but I wanted to share it anyway.


You sure can tell how happy they both are!


----------

